# Counting down!



## Navas (Sep 2, 2012)

I've just changed my location in my profile to reflect the fact that we completed on our house in the province of Córdoba just yesterday. I am still pinching myself as I am finding it so hard to believe this is finally happening. 
Those of you who I've known here for a while will know that this has been a long and difficult journey. At times I have kept away from the forum for long periods because I simply found it too painful a reminder.
But now all that has changed. Our house near Iznájar awaits us and we'll be heading there in just over a week's time!


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm so pleased for you and know how you are feeling right now!

Live your life to the full.

Steve


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Great!
Yes, it's not been easy for you, has it?
Still, fingers crossed that everything will go smoothly from now on.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Good luck and congrats Navas


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations.Beautiful part of Andalucía.Don't forget the monthly market at the hotel in Iznajár..


----------



## Navas (Sep 2, 2012)

soulboy said:


> Congratulations.Beautiful part of Andalucía.Don't forget the monthly market at the hotel in Iznajár..


It's very beautiful indeed! We not only have the lake but also the Sierras Subbeticas natural park on our doorstep. Lots of good walks around there by all accounts!

We definitely won't forget the market though we won't be there full time so we won't be able to go every month. I've already joined a handful of Facebook groups with links to the area. There seems to be a very active community - both Spanish and English.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Navas said:


> It's very beautiful indeed! We not only have the lake but also the Sierras Subbeticas natural park on our doorstep. Lots of good walks around there by all accounts!
> 
> We definitely won't forget the market though we won't be there full time so we won't be able to go every month. I've already joined a handful of Facebook groups with links to the area. There seems to be a very active community - both Spanish and English.


Occasionally we go over to the market as it's such a beautiful run.We are about 45minutes from Iznajar.I know you will love your shopping in Antequera as well it's just so nice to sit in the pavement bars watching the world go by.Looking back we had no regrets about selling our house on the coast and moving inland although some people have to live on the coast as they only have public transport to rely on.They don't realise how much they are missing.Like I said,sincerely wish you the best of luck as time does really fly by.Can't believe next month is 22years since we came to live here permanently.If you are here in the winter can certainly recommend the Sierra Nevada.Regards.SB.


----------



## st3v3y (Aug 27, 2015)

Congratulations and good luck!!


----------



## lisasargent (Apr 17, 2008)

Congratulations  All the best


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

keep us posted!!

Jo xxx


----------



## mono (Jan 22, 2016)

Congratulations


----------



## Navas (Sep 2, 2012)

Thank you all! Sorry for the delay in replying but my mum was taken into hospital last night with a minor cardiac problem...something else to worry about.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

You are moving to a beautiful place and I hope your mum is okay and recovers well.


----------

